# English Baroque Anthems



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

I am new to this genre and I need to know about which composers wrote Anthems in the Baroque era.
So far all I know is Handel's "Coronation Anthems" and 7 anthems by Henry Purcell on a cd from Apex/Warner with The Leonhardt-Consort.

So are there any "historians" out there that can teach me the basics about English Baroque Anthems?

And are there collectors out there who can recommend recordings?

These are the three cds I have:

- *Handel: "Coronation Anthems" Stephen Cleobury on EMI. *----- I love this one - I don't need more right now.

- *Handel : "Coronation Anthems" Trevor Pinnock on Archiv/DGG *--- This one is good too.

- *Purcell : "Anthems" Gustav Leonhardt *------- I want something by a period ensemble - but still "BIG"! Are there more Anthems by Purcell than these 7?

Are there other composers than Handel and Purcell who has composed music in this genre?
And which recordings would you recommend?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Purcell wrote a lot of anthems, as did John Blow and Matthew Locke. The ones I'm listening to most at the moment are slightly earlier - by John Ward, William Byrd and Orlando Gibbons. If you get interested in 16th century music I enthusiastically recommend the Magdalen College Choir recording of music by Ward, with the consort Phantasm.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't forget Handel's Chandos anthems.

The main line is

John Blow who taught
Jeremiah Clarke who didn't write much in the anthem line
Blow also taught
William Croft best remembered for his settings of Cranmer's sentences for the funeral service
Croft was succeeded by Maurice Greene who was a pupil of Jeremiah Clarke
Greene taught William Boyce who completed Greene's _Cathedral Music_ as well as writing his own anthems.

Hope all this helps.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Purcell's brother Daniel composed many anthems. Jeremiah Clarke, a pupil of Blow at St. Paul's, wrote 20 anthems. Lutenist Pelham Humphrey, who taught Purcell, was particularly admired for his anthems. William and Henry (I almost typed Mary) Lawes composed athems, the latter for the coronation of Charles II. Organist Michael Wise was a well-known composer of anthems, one of which, 'Prepare ye the way of the Lord' was parodied by Handel in 'Messiah'. Purcell's student John Weldon was a prolific composer of anthems, solo, full, and verse. William Turner, countertenor at the Chapel Royal, wrote over 40 anthems. Rest assured there are many others.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Purcell wrote a lot of anthems, as did John Blow and Matthew Locke. The ones I'm listening to most at the moment are slightly earlier - by John Ward, William Byrd and Orlando Gibbons. If you get interested in 16th century music I enthusiastically recommend the Magdalen College Choir recording of music by Ward, with the consort Phantasm.


Thank you Mandryka

I have a cd with Edward Higginbottom conducting M. Locke on Hyperion. But it didn't impress me quite the way Handel's and Purcell's Anthems did. It is a generel problem for me to really appreciate early Baroque music - I prefer late or "mature" Baroque music - Bach, Handel, Telemann from Germany and Albinoni from Italy. 
Thank you for your recommendations - I know John Ward, William Byrd and Orlando Gibbons, but not much of their choral music. 
Magdalen College Choir is new to me thanks.
If Phantasm is the viol consort I have some of their recordings - good stuff!


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Taggart said:


> Don't forget Handel's Chandos anthems.
> 
> The main line is
> 
> ...


Thanks Taggart
That was exactly the history lesson I was hoping for! And wiki links appreciated too. 
I did in fact forget about Handel's Chandos anthems! - I don't even have a recording. Haven't really gotten into much choral/vocal music at all. So I will see what I can find on Spotify when it comes the Chandos Anthems.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Purcell's brother Daniel composed many anthems. Jeremiah Clarke, a pupil of Blow at St. Paul's, wrote 20 anthems. Lutenist Pelham Humphrey, who taught Purcell, was particularly admired for his anthems. William and Henry (I almost typed Mary) Lawes composed athems, the latter for the coronation of Charles II. Organist Michael Wise was a well-known composer of anthems, one of which, 'Prepare ye the way of the Lord' was parodied by Handel in 'Messiah'. Purcell's student John Weldon was a prolific composer of anthems, solo, full, and verse. William Turner, countertenor at the Chapel Royal, wrote over 40 anthems. Rest assured there are many others.


Good to see you here on Talk Classical, Rick! - I'm Rasmus from the amazon forum - I just shortened my name to Ras.

And thank you for the recommendations of Anthems composers. Many names are new to me. 
John Blow is one all of you guys mentioned. Will try his Anthems.
Looks like you have a "juicy" anecdote hidden in your post about Handel's Michael Wise parody...


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Ras, parody may be a wee bit strong, but let's say there is an element of recognition when we hear the Handel sung. Wise's death at the tender age of 39 does provide a "juicy" anecdote. Wise was the organist at Salisbury Cathedral. He had been out drinking with the boys and returned home to his wife in less than optimal condition. Wise got into a heated argument with his wife and stormed out of the house, threatening loudly to kill the first person to get in his way. Unfortunately, this proved to be the town's Night Watchman, who was evidently not of a kindly disposition himself. There was some pushing and shoving and perhaps more, and heated words were exchanged. Wise apparently made an adverse reference to some detail of the other’s ancestry, at which point the Night Watchman hit the unwise Wise on the head with his club, killing him instantly.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

That's a great story Rick -
At least for us at safe distance of a few hundred years. What a tragi-comical death! Something in that story reminds me of Edgar Allan Poe.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thomas Linley was a wonderful composer who died too soon.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As long as the anthems are all kneelable, I'm okay with all of them.

Makes me feel right at home in the good ol' USA.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Thomas Linley was a wonderful composer who died too soon.


For those scratching their heads - from Wiki:
>>>Linley was drowned in a boating accident at the age of 22, while staying at Grimsthorpe Castle in Lincolnshire with his sister Mary. He is buried at Edenham Parish Church. Linley's early death was immediately recognised as a tragedy for English music. For his part, Mozart later told fellow musician Michael Kelly that "Linley was a true genius" who "had he lived, would have been one of the greatest ornaments of the musical world".<<<


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

So... back on topic - Baroque Anthems:

The only recording I found on Spotify of *Handel's "Chandos Anthems" is H. Christophers with The Sixteen on Chandos records*. I'm listening to some of it now. I just started with vol. 1 
Here is the wiki about the first of the "*Chandos Anthems*" :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chandos_Anthem_No.1_/Jubilate_in_D_Major_"O,_be_joyful_in_the_Lord"


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ras said:


> So... back on topic - Baroque Anthems:
> 
> The only recording I found on Spotify of *Handel's "Chandos Anthems" is H. Christophers with The Sixteen on Chandos records*. I'm listening to some of it now. I just started with vol. 1
> Here is the wiki about the first of the "*Chandos Anthems*" :
> ...


I think it's pretty good music.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I think it's pretty good music.


I agree Mandryka: My first impression is it good music (haven't heard all of it yet). But I would like to hear a Jordi Savall kind of larger than life recording rather than the H. Christophers on Chandos. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Ras, you might try the selection by the Academy of Ancient Music and the Cambridge Trinity College Choir with Stephen Layton at the helm. Excellent soloists, terrific playing and singing all round.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Ras, you might try the selection by the Academy of Ancient Music and the Cambridge Trinity College Choir with Stephen Layton at the helm. Excellent soloists, terrific playing and singing all round.


Thank you Rick for the Chandos Anthems recommendation - I will try to hear it!


----------

